# Jobs for French and English speaker



## LAndreea (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

I will be moving soon to Frankfurt, following by boyfriend who is already working there. I have a communications background, over 6 years experience in an EU country - media relations, communication strategies, social media strategies, etc. I am also fluently speaking English and French and started in my country German courses. I am not looking for jobs in the same field but maybe something similar or close to my background - administrative as a secretary or assistant, call-center, etc. I have a Bachelor degree in Journalism and Communication and a Master Degree in online marketing. I already know all recruitment websites, but are there any recruitment agencies I can get in touch with and meet before moving for good in Frankfurt?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

